# CF PCP applying for Ontario AEMCA



## xlq771 (6 Sep 2006)

With the Ontario MOH EHS branch recently changing its equivalency requirements to comply with the Agreement on Internal Trade, have any CF PCP applied to go through the AIT Equivalency process with the JIBC PCP certificate, or do they make you have the BC EMA Licencing Board PCP licence as well?

How much difference is there between the JIBC PCP course that is taught to civilians, and the course taught to the Canadian Armed Forces?

Is the curriculum used owned by the JIBC, or by the Armed Forces?


----------



## navymich (6 Sep 2006)

I'm sure that the ones who will answer your questions will know exactly what you are talking about, but care to enlighten some of the rest of us who don't have their Medical Acronyms handy ???


----------



## Donut (6 Sep 2006)

Welcome to Army.ca

Here's some info you may have missed on registration.  

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Army.ca wiki pages  
 - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page

And, this'll help, too:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21519.0/all.html

There's also several threads on the JIBC's PCP program, too.

There are members here who have done it, maybe they'll add something.

DF

Just for you, my UN friend:


MOH  Ministry of health  
EHS  Emergency Health Services
CF   Duh!
PCP Primary Care Paramedic
JIBC  Justice Institute of British Columbia
AIT   Agreement on internal trade
EMA   Emergency Medical Assistant


----------



## old medic (6 Sep 2006)

xlq771 said:
			
		

> How much difference is there between the JIBC PCP course that is taught to civilians, and the course taught to the Canadian Armed Forces?
> 
> Is the curriculum used owned by the JIBC, or by the Armed Forces?



Curriculum can be developed by any college, but a PCP course has to meet the NOCP for PCP training and skills.
You can find that here:  
http://www.paramedic.ca/nocp

You can find more info on the AIT here:
http://www.paramedic.ca/aitoverview


----------



## Armymedic (7 Sep 2006)

xlq771 said:
			
		

> How much difference is there between the JIBC PCP course that is taught to civilians, and the course taught to the Canadian Armed Forces?


It is shortened considerably to accommodate the training schedule of the CFMSS. It is only 3 months long.



> Is the curriculum used owned by the JIBC, or by the Armed Forces?


JIBC.

If you are thinking that you are going to be a fully qualified paramedic ready for employment outside the CF upon completion of you QL3 training, you are mistaken. There is still provincial licencing standards you have to meet. The course gives you an equivalency, not a license to practice.

Again, being a Med Tech in the Reg Force is MUCH MORE then just being a paramedic.


----------



## mariomike (23 Feb 2010)

Sorry for activating an old thread. Someone actually wrote a 55 Dollar essay on the subject! 
I suppose this is where it belongs:
http://www.writemyessay.com/essays/Paramedic-Standards-British-Columbia-Versus-Ontario/181200/


----------

